# Boycotting Books over $9.99



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I saw this on the Amazon boards.....people suggesting we boycott books over $9.99 because Amazon advertises that they are under that. I personally am NOT boycotting the books over $9.99, but would like to know the members opinions here on this board.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I generally don't buy books over $9.99, but I'm not adamant about it. Depends on the book.

Mike


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

A formal boycott, no. But I can't see myself paying more than $9.99 unless it's a bundle with several books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> A formal boycott, no. But I can't see myself paying more than $9.99 unless it's a bundle with several books.


Ditto. I didn't pay that much for books pre-k (except for a select few hardbacks), and I'm not about to start, now.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't see a formal boycott. I also don't believe that Amazon ever said all books would be under $9.99. I usually pay under $6.00 but if I saw something I had to have I would pay the going rate.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I went through that thread counting one day...There are 37 discrete people who are entirely too worked up about this topic that I have now added to my Amazon "ignore" list. The thread is the reason I rarely go to Amazon anymore.

I buy books the day they are released. I often pay more than $9.99. I hope the author gets some and I hope Amazon gets some and I hope the publishers get some. 

There are already two websites and about 75 threads devoted to this...can we just leave it alone? Please?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

intinst said:


> I don't see a formal boycott. I also don't believe that Amazon ever said all books would be under $9.99. I usually pay under $6.00 but if I saw something I had to have I would pay the going rate.


Same here. I feel like I'm saving money on the price of books overall with the Kindle. I usually bought the hardback of Nora Roberts or J. D. Robb and they cost $25. If I have to pay $11 or $12, I still feel like I'm getting a bargain. I've only paid over the $9.99 once. Most of the books I have bought have been under $9.99.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

As a general guideline, I try to stay under $10.00, but if I really want the title, I won't let price stop me.  Having said that, I can't recall a specific instance of paying more than $9.99 to date.  (There are certainly authors whose works transcend bargain pricing.  There are still limits of course, but the limits are higher.  )

- Walter...


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

First and foremost Amazon does not say books are $9.99 or less. They say bestsellers are mostly $9.99 or less unless otherwise marked. The frenzied folks on Amazon need to calm significantly and get back on their meds. My personal pricepoint for Kindle books is generally $4 which is the pricepoint for relatively recent used paperbacks. There is so much available worth reading I see little need to buy anything before it becomes available as a used paperback. That said, there are a very few things I'd buy as new paperbacks for $6.50 or so, the discount price of paperbacks at big box stores. It's up to everyone to set their own pricepoint and act accordingly. Those results will become a "boycott" for anything outside that range. We can only hope the meds kick in soon and if peace isn't restored it's at least more pronounced on Amazon.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

No plans to boycott, no.

I like 9.99 as a guideline, but it's not set in stone. When I see a book is more, I ask myself if it's worth it. If it's not worth it, I wait. I don't tell other people they shouldn't buy it, because that's none of my business.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll pay the same or even more for Kindle books that I would for the paperback or hardcover. I don't want to but the convenience of having the automatic download and the lightening of my commute bag was the reason I bought Kindle, not cheap books. I want authors to be well compensated and I want Kindle to be profitable enough for Amazon that it continues to be well supported and that publishers see the value in releasing Kindle versions.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> No plans to boycott, no.
> 
> I like 9.99 as a guideline, but it's not set in stone. When I see a book is more, I ask myself if it's worth it. If it's not worth it, I wait. I don't tell other people they shouldn't buy it, because that's none of my business.


This sums up my thinking perfectly. I certainly prefer to pay less, but I'm not going to get worked up over it; I understand the supply chain and where Amazon fits versus the publishing industry I also understand retail at its finest--the prices will go down as market share goes up. Early adopters pay more. C'est la vie--I didn't get a Kindle under the delusion I was going to save money.

Gotta love the fact that there's a whopping 37 of them squawking when all is said & done. I'm sure that will make an impact on Amazon's bottom line.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

My own personal rule seems to be no more than $9.99 unless it is something that I feel is really worth it, but I can't tell others what to do, nor will I.

I do find the "chart" that someone created on that thread at Amazon.com interesting.  It shows the percentage of books over $9.99.  It did a major jump from about 29% to 33% in one day (I think).  It has stayed at that percentage for a while now, however.  I realize that the chart fails to take into account many, many aspects of pricing and books, but it's still interesting to see all the same.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I will pay $9.99 but nothing over that. It's not to boycott Amazon it's just my personal thing. I hope the price drops on this book as I won't pay the $13.80.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I just have to echo what others have said. I prefer to pay less than $9.99 but its not set in stone. I also don't care about release dates (well, except for Harry Potter). I can wait and hope the price drops.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I tend not to buy them, but I could make exceptions I suppose, so I won't be boycotting them


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

mom133d said:


> I also don't care about release dates (well, except for Harry Potter). I can wait and hope the price drops.


Disclaimer:
This is a general observation. The above quote was drawn only from proximity and convenience. No persons living or dead were specifically implied in this reply. Any similarity to persons living or dead is purely coincidental.

To each their own obviously but I've never understood this. If reading was a huge passion (and I know it is for many of us) and there was only one new book annually and it meant waiting at least one more year before a price drop I'd totally get it. With so many millions of books to choose from and the majority of those available at reasonable prices I don't get paying big prices vs. reading some of the other thousands of books one would enjoy until the price comes down.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

LDB, exactly. And its not just books that I wait on. Movies cost too much so 98% of the time I wait for the DVD. And then it goes in my Netflix cue, I don't need it the day it comes out either. The other 2% (and any music I purchase) might be on or near release date just because I don't want to forget that its available.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have yet to pay over $9.99 for any book.  So I don't know if technically I'm boycotting or not


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

There are so many good books on my TBR list that are less than 9.99 that I also wait. I've had my Kindle for 6 months and have not had a lack of reading material, I have more books than time, guess that's a good thing. If I had to wait a year for a book and that was the _*only * _ book available I would pay the price. Sure am glad it doesn't work that way!  Hubby and I wait on DVD also, we go to maybe 2 movies a year.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Only my checkbook, CC, is boycotting!  

LOL if there was a title I didn't want to wait for I'd spend the money, however, at this time I don't have the $$'s so I'm wish listing the books I want and am enjoying a lot of the freebies or discounted ones, which should last me a good couple of months  

theresam


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not "boycotting" either. In the last few years I had literally run out of room to purchase as many books as I had in the past and became a loyal library borrower. That being said, a few books I wanted to read the library either didn't have or there was a long waitlist for the book. There were also many reference books I continually checked out of the library and decided I used those books enough to warrant my own copies.

When I purchased books I searched for the best price around either brick stores or internet, used or new.

with my kindle, I'm finding I don't want to read traditional books anymore, I'm spoiled by holding in one hand & _turning_ the page with the same hand. I've purchased more books since I've had my kindle (Feb 24) than I had in the past 6 months. I've also found numerous bargin priced books and even more free books. The most I've spent is 9.99 so far. If there is a book I want I'll get it for what ever price it's offered which is the same practice I used when buying books before my kindle.


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the term "boycott" is a bit dramatic, and I am not necessarily holding the line at $9.99. However, I do think that some of the posts in the "Boycott Anything over $9.99" thread do raise some legitimate issues. Although Amazon has certainly never "promised" that all best sellers, much less all new fiction, would be priced at $9.99, Jeff Bezos has thrown the $9.99 figure around in his recent interviews. It seems to me that Amazon is trying to get the publishers to price their Kindle offerings at $9.99 or less and many of the publishers are balking at this.

But I've found plenty of quality books for well under $9.99 and I'm not concerned about those books that are priced above that level.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

If I really want to read the book I'll pay more than 9.99. But the HP series is over now, that is unlikely to happen. Same for movies, I'll pay for the experience of the theater because I don't think my 32 inch TV can compare in picture and sound, again for certain movies. Not for everything. Which is what I have netflix for. Sometimes I'm willing to wait and sometimes I want to see/read it now.  

Summary: Not boycotting. Art costs a certain price and if it is something I want, I will pay for it. Most things I have bought are under 9.99 and I got two books for free that are classics. Probably more of those will follow. 

But the ability to sample on the Kindle has already saved me a lot of money. I already read four or five samples where I really would have regretted buying the book.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, this is a little ridiculous. Read the last two posts on this site (both my Madison McGraw): http://www.amazon.com/Please-boycott-anything-over-99/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx19M5J1VE5D14X/15/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg15?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest

This person is writing authors, boycotting their books if they are above $9.99.

First, I think the tone in which this person is doing it sounds very insulting and demanding. This normally won't get anyone very far.

Second, I'm thinking this will backfire. If authors and publishers start feeling that they won't make any money on e-books, they may very well stop publishing them at all, meaning that new books will not come out for Kindle (or any e-reader) and e-readers will eventually become obsolete.

What do you think?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I think they won't like the last post.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

My only guideline is that I won't pay *more* for the Kindle version than the DTB version.

I refuse to pay the same when trees, printing costs and shipping are all out of the equation.

I feel the same way about music, TV and movies. I think *all* the physical goods distribution needs to go away, taking with it the pile of greedy middlemen.

When artists can (nearly) get their work directly to us, then more of my money can go to the creators, and less to the suits.

This philosophy is what drove me to finally pull the trigger on the Kindle. Finally an eBook provider was selling the books *cheaper* than the DTBs. I voted with my wallet in support and hope that it's a trend.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

akjak said:


> My only guideline is that I won't pay *more* for the Kindle version than the DTB version.


Come to think of it, that's MY philosophy too!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

akjak said:


> My only guideline is that I won't pay *more* for the Kindle version than the DTB version.
> 
> I refuse to pay the same when trees, printing costs and shipping are all out of the equation.


Generally my feeling - But I have to say that when the price of the Kindle book is 15.37 and it's only about $3 less than the Hardcover I will not buy - and I don't think clicking the box saying why I'm not buying is wrong. Amazon should know the impact pricing has on sales. I will personally wait until this summer when the paperback comes out and see if the price drops.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

If I want the book bad enough, I'll shell out the bucks.  I'm just too impatient.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> Okay, this is a little ridiculous. Read the last two posts on this site (both my Madison McGraw): http://www.amazon.com/Please-boycott-anything-over-99/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx19M5J1VE5D14X/15/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg15?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest
> 
> This person is writing authors, boycotting their books if they are above $9.99.
> 
> ...


I think that it's funny that Madison is a writer with a book for sale, but I started a _the boycott is silly thread_ and I'm the one accused of being a writer with an agenda -- even though I have no book for sale, no longer write under the name I use on the Amazon board, and cannot foresee a scenario where my short stories and, let's be honest, erotica will be on the market for over $10. 

Which I'm not even really accusing her, but I'm not not accusing her -- and either way, it's okay. We all have agendas, and while I do write, mine is as a reader who wants lots and lots of books Kindleized and as a person who finds the boycott absurd.

That's what I think. 

Hee hee, I tend to write erotica -- really don't see too many of those over 9.99.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

akjak said:


> My only guideline is that I won't pay *more* for the Kindle version than the DTB version.
> 
> I refuse to pay the same when trees, printing costs and shipping are all out of the equation.
> 
> ...


I am boycotting the boycotts.. i will pay whatever the books seems worth it to me (even if it is over the cost in another version if i really want it on my Kindle)...

I have sampled quite a few indie authers 9and those from small publishing houses that basically just do a little publicity for the authors and get their books into the Kindle format)... those "greedy" middlemen are needed, if for nothing more than the editting they provide (yes, i am being very general becuase some indie books are fine and some editted books read as if they weren't edditted).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

That's just it. Some books are both inexpensive and professionally done and others have really good potential, but are utterly ruined by distracting errors. In the latter case, you suddenly feel like you get what you pay for. This is why I'm wary about indie authors sometimes, even when I want to give them a chance. A good editor is worth his or her weight in gold, and anybody who says they're not is a dag-gummed liar and the truth aint in them!  

Sometimes "editor" just means a friend with a grasp of grammar and what makes a good read and who is not afraid to be honest! I don't need a .99 DL -- I need good stories with less errors than I have teeth, and since I'm down to my last 7...


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

NOT boycotting; but it hasn't felt good when I've paid more than $9.99 for a book.  My highest price paid is $14.29 -- the book WAS worth it.  I've also noticed that prices are fluid. For instance, I paid $9.99 for Wesley the Owl on Jan 5, 2009, and now it's up to $13.80?  Hopefully it will drop back down.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I find myself nodding in agreement with several of the viewpoints here.

I'm not boycotting anything. I'm just trying to save on the pocketbook and have made it a personal challenge to stay under $5 for any books that I purchase. (We'll see how long this lasts!) So far, so good--and this week being ebook week has helped add to my growing list of choices!!

Also--I don't bring my kindle to work, so if there is a book I want to read *now * and it is over $5, I get it from the library and read it during my break.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I find myself nodding in agreement with several of the viewpoints here.
> 
> I'm not boycotting anything. I'm just trying to save on the pocketbook and have made it a personal challenge to stay under $5 for any books that I purchase. (We'll see how long this lasts!) So far, so good--and this week being ebook week has helped add to my growing list of choices!!
> 
> Also--I don't bring my kindle to work, so if there is a book I want to read *now * and it is over $5, I get it from the library and read it during my break.


Wow, that would be a pretty awesome challenge. Say, 3 months of only reading freebies and books under $5.00. Hee hee, I would add something about giving the savings (with the 9.99 as the guide) to a charity or a literacy group, but I like to complicate things. Maybe make it a competition to see who breaks first -- like the competition on Seinfeld, but less sticky.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to add my two cents, and mind you, two cents buys nothing these days.  The price of Kindlized books is just that, the price they set.  Whether it's free or 14.87, it's the price that's been set.  No different than the prices set for hardbacks or paperbacks.  All hardback books or paperback books that are 400 pages are not the same price.   

The only real dilemma is whether I want to pay 9.99 or more.  I don't see that choice as being any different than the other choices I make in life.  When I go out to eat I have to decide whether to go to a great restaurant or a good restaurant.  My choice.  

I go back to a statement I made months ago.  Just because it is in electronic form does not mean it took less time to write the book, advertise the book.  It's still a book.  The only difference is how we read it.  

deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Okay, I'm going to add my two cents, and mind you, two cents buys nothing these days.


{hem-hem} I bought my last cell phone for two cents. What can I say ... I'm cheap.



> The price of Kindlized books is just that, the price they set. Whether it's free or 14.87, it's the price that's been set. No different than the prices set for hardbacks or paperbacks. All hardback books or paperback books that are 400 pages are not the same price.
> 
> The only real dilemma is whether I want to pay 9.99 or more. I don't see that choice as being any different than the other choices I make in life. When I go out to eat I have to decide whether to go to a great restaurant or a good restaurant. My choice.
> 
> ...


I agree, Deb, it's a matter of choice. My criteria now is the same as it was pre-K. Occasionally, I paid $7.99 for a paperback. Occasionally, I will pay $7.99 for an e-book that I want.

Occasionally, I paid between $17.95 and $24.95 for hardback books that I knew I wanted around for a long time. If a new book comes out that I don't want to wait a year to read, I'll probably get it from the library and buy it when the price comes down to paperback level.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> {hem-hem} I bought my last cell phone for two cents. What can I say ... I'm cheap.


Can I shop for cell phones with you for my kids. Dang, they go through cell phones fast. Two were lost in the flash flood they had last fall. One fell in the dishwater, and another in a bowl of chicken noodle soup. This time, they're paying for their own.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Can I shop for cell phones with you for my kids. Dang, they go through cell phones fast. Two were lost in the flash flood they had last fall. One fell in the dishwater, and another in a bowl of chicken noodle soup. This time, they're paying for their own.


Have they caught on that cell phones and water don't mix?


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not going to boycott.  If there is a book I really want on Kindle and it is over 9.99 I will purchase it.  However, I am really cheap, so it will have to be something I can't live without. So far, that book hasn't presented itself.  But I am not one to boycott anything anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since I rationalized to myself that buying the Kindle would save me money in the long run, I'm trying to be very disciplined about not buying books over $4.  I've bought very few books over that, just a few at $9.99 and certainly none over that.  I used to wait for the paperback to come out in most instances, so I can wait for the price to drop.  Eventually, in a year or so, I think I'll be a little more flexible, having amortized the cost of the Kindle somewhat.  But it's in no way a boycott; I think Amazon has the right to charge what they think the market will bear.  

Amazon never said all books would be under $9.99.  If the folks posting on the Amazon site don't want to pay more than that, no problem, but they should have their facts right.

Interesting discussion.  I never go on the Amazon boards, so I wasn't aware this was going on.

Betsy


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree w/busy, I'm not boycotting but I am being prudent with my purchases.  I do save money on a lot of the books I read, and have downloaded many free books, so if there is a book that is priced over $9.99 and the price doesn't seem to be dropping, I will probably eventually buy it.  I save books to my wishlist and watch the prices.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

In theory, I will boycott.. however in practice, I will pay whatever price for the newest Diana Gabaldon book in the Outlander series this September (Echo in the Bone).  I guess it depends on how bad you want the book!  I can't wait to get the newest installment, so I won't wait for the price to drop.  I'm sure it won't be MORE than the hardcover, but I'm also sure it won't be 9.99 either.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's an interesting twist on book pricing, from a publisher:

http://www.bookbusinessmag.com/article/publisher-lets-customers-pay-what-they-want-latest-title-404414_1.html
Book Business
*
Publisher Lets Customers Pay What They Want for Latest Title*

San Diego-based Code Publishing is allowing customers to choose the price they would like to pay for either the paperback or the electronic version of its latest book, "Everyone Agrees," by J.S.B. Morse. Customers must pay a minimum of $4.95 for the paperback; no minimum payment is required for the e-book. Both versions are available at www.Nezgo.com/ea.

"We think the book is a monumental product and just want people to read it, so we lowered all the obstacles we could think of that are keeping readers from it, most notably the price," says Jenny Langley, director of marketing for the self-help and philosophy book publisher, noting that the average price readers have paid for the book is just under $9.

The "pay-what-you-choose" model is not without precedent: The rock band Radiohead released its 2007 album "In Rainbows" in a similar fashion online; and Paste, an independently published music magazine, allowed readers to name their price for subscriptions.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Unfortunately I am one of the "instant gratification" people when it comes to new releases.  If it's an author that I really like, I was in the habit of stopping at the bookstore on the way home to pick up a new release on Release Tuesday.  I don't see much of a change with the Kindle (except some times I have to wait a few days for the Kindle version to be available).
Having said that, however, I am developing a new strategy for my Kindle reading.  I have a HUGE wish list that I sort by price every day to see if something that I am watching has gone down.
I think my decision on prices is the same that others have mentioned - I don't want to spend MORE on a Kindle version than I would pay for the same thing in hardback or paperback.  Some of the Kindle books on my list have been around forever and still have prices that are higher than the paperbacks - I'll just reread my paperbacks.
It's kind of like shopping at Sam's or Costco.  If you see something that you really want and it's at a price you are willing to pay - get it.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Concerned with the rising prices of digital books for the Kindle, Vellum Publishing, Inc. has not raised, but, in cases where the company thought the prices were set too high, has requested that prices be lowered for their digital books.  Exciting fiction is now being offered from under $7.00 and lower, and an instant video has been posted on the website that explains the company's concern about the pricing of digital books.  To see the video and see our shelf of offerings go to: www.newkindlebooks.com .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

k_reader said:


> In theory, I will boycott.. however in practice, I will pay whatever price for the newest Diana Gabaldon book in the Outlander series this September (Echo in the Bone). I guess it depends on how bad you want the book! I can't wait to get the newest installment, so I won't wait for the price to drop. I'm sure it won't be MORE than the hardcover, but I'm also sure it won't be 9.99 either.


For sure I won't be paying more than the hardcover, because I will be *buying *the hardcover. I have the first six books in hardcover and I need to see them all together on their special shelf.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

TM said:


> those "greedy" middlemen are needed, if for nothing more than the editing they provide.


I don't consider the editorial staff "greedy middlemen."  I'm not trying to demonize the whole publishing industry... I completely realize that people besides the author are necessary to the publishing of a book. But I'm sorry.. there's no way the costs are the same in "publishing" an ebook and publishing a DTB.

I should be getting a discount on the electronic version because there's *no physical good*. No paper, no cover, no shipping, no hidden "stock" fees.. etc. That's why the actual price isn't my guiding star. If the electronic version is cheaper, I'm happy.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

akjak said:


> I don't consider the editorial staff "greedy middlemen."  I'm not trying to demonize the whole publishing industry... I completely realize that people besides the author are necessary to the publishing of a book. But I'm sorry.. there's no way the costs are the same in "publishing" an ebook and publishing a DTB.
> 
> I should be getting a discount on the electronic version because there's *no physical good*. No paper, no cover, no shipping, no hidden "stock" fees.. etc. That's why the actual price isn't my guiding star. If the electronic version is cheaper, I'm happy.


Greed outweights logic in this case


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Can anyone come up with a justification for a book that started at 9.99 going up?  Those are the ones that really bother me.  I feel like I am being taken.  There isn't an additional cost that has been added since the book was 9.99.  It seems like they just decided that maybe it was popular and the could capitalize on that.  And often these are books where there are other books from the same author & publisher that are still at 9.99 or less.  That tells me that 9.99 is a profitable price for them but someone is being greedy because they think they can.  Then I don't buy and click the tag to tell them why.  I thing they should know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PJS said:


> Can anyone come up with a justification for a book that started at 9.99 going up? Those are the ones that really bother me. I feel like I am being taken. There isn't an additional cost that has been added since the book was 9.99. It seems like they just decided that maybe it was popular and the could capitalize on that. And often these are books where there are other books from the same author & publisher that are still at 9.99 or less. That tells me that 9.99 is a profitable price for them but someone is being greedy because they think they can. Then I don't buy and click the tag to tell them why. I thing they should know.


I can see a new book being offered at a lower price point than deemed profitable. Offer the book at a discount, generate buzz and movement on the best seller lists and make the book more desirable then raise the book to the profit point. Wouldn't be the first time it's been done with a product, not just books. (Not defending the practice, just answering the question.)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PJS said:


> Can anyone come up with a justification for a book that started at 9.99 going up? Those are the ones that really bother me. I feel like I am being taken. There isn't an additional cost that has been added since the book was 9.99. It seems like they just decided that maybe it was popular and the could capitalize on that. And often these are books where there are other books from the same author & publisher that are still at 9.99 or less. That tells me that 9.99 is a profitable price for them but someone is being greedy because they think they can. Then I don't buy and click the tag to tell them why. I thing they should know.


At one point, Outlander went down to $1.75. We were starting our first Book Klub with Outlander, and everybody jumped on it. It didn't take long for the price to go up. That may be an indication that a sudden rise in popularity of a book may cause an increase in price.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> At one point, Outlander went down to $1.75. We were starting our first Book Klub with Outlander, and everybody jumped on it. It didn't take long for the price to go up. That may be an indication that a sudden rise in popularity of a book may cause an increase in price.


Supply and Demand!! oh wait though... with the E-version, there should be unlimited supply?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's greed and demand now....or at least just demand....

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I agree w/busy, I'm not boycotting but I am being prudent with my purchases.


being....prudent...with....her purchases.  rofl, clearly you are not frequenting the accessories forum, gwen. I admire the concept, although I have had no luck with the practice.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can see a new book being offered at a lower price point than deemed profitable. Offer the book at a discount, generate buzz and movement on the best seller lists and make the book more desirable then raise the book to the profit point. Wouldn't be the first time it's been done with a product, not just books. (Not defending the practice, just answering the question.)
> 
> Betsy


I'm not talking about a book that was offered at a reduced price to generate buzz. I'm talking about a best selling author's book that starts out at 9.99 is now over $15. Other books, some even more recent and currently on the NYT list by this author are 9.99. This seems like greed and I won't support it. Sorry, just my opinion


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

PJS,
I that that inevitably some of the price of any book is based on what people are willing to pay for it. I don't think the psychology of it can be extracted. When prices fluctuate a lot, I think it's a pub trying to figure out what they can get away with, or because there's been recent buzz. 

Dreams From My Father is currently 8.97 and The Audacity of Hope is 9.99. The fact that Obama was elected probably both raise and lowers the price. It's more than 5.99 because he won, it's less than 14.99 because the books remain buzz-worthy and popular enough that any sale is probably gravy. 

The publishers are not always right, but hopefully they figure it out better than Jim Cramer understands the stock market.  Anyhow, even without a formal boycott, we're all participants in this. It's also nice to know that the pubs can easily correct with ebooks in a way they can't with print-flavored reads.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> At one point, Outlander went down to $1.75. We were starting our first Book Klub with Outlander, and everybody jumped on it. It didn't take long for the price to go up. That may be an indication that a sudden rise in popularity of a book may cause an increase in price.


It went all the way down to $.99. That's when I bought it.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It went all the way down to $.99. That's when I bought it.
> 
> L


I forgot that. I paid $1.75. Still cheap at the price.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Cost is a very important factor to me.
But the idea of having a cut off limit doesn't work for me.

Having said that you can bet I will try my best to keep to the lower end of pricing and will take free books ONLY when I truly think I want to read them.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

PJS said:


> I'm not talking about a book that was offered at a reduced price to generate buzz. I'm talking about a best selling author's book that starts out at 9.99 is now over $15. Other books, some even more recent and currently on the NYT list by this author are 9.99. This seems like greed and I won't support it. Sorry, just my opinion


 You won't stay in business long if everything you sell is a loss leader. Amazon loses money on almost every bestseller that is bought at $9.99. Once the book is no longer a best seller, another book takes its place at the artificially low price point. The same thing has happened for years and years at brick and mortar bookstores, Amazon isn't going to be any different.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

PJS said:


> I'm not talking about a book that was offered at a reduced price to generate buzz. I'm talking about a best selling author's book that starts out at 9.99 is now over $15. Other books, some even more recent and currently on the NYT list by this author are 9.99. This seems like greed and I won't support it. Sorry, just my opinion


Some random thoughts: I don't think we can just automatically put it down to greed. We don't know what the costs of ebooks are as compared to printed books. It's reasonable to assume that the overall cost is somewhat less, but since we don't have any representative cost breakdowns of publishing, printing, distribution, returns, etc., we can't say how much less the figure would be.

I've seen it said in a number of places that the major publishers are setting list prices at Amazon for electronic books at the same level as printed books, and getting about a 40-50% cut of that. If Amazon is selling at $9.99, that's a loss for Amazon, and I wouldn't expect that to continue.

Are publishers greedy? I don't know. They seem to be in a crisis, as they are reportedly dropping mid-list writers and taking fewer chances with first-time writers. One of my favorites, George Chesbro (recently deceased) couldn't find a publisher for his later novels, even thought the earlier ones sold fairly well world-wide.

I've seen plenty of NYT list books at local stores that start at 40% off and then go up after a few weeks. I'm fairly sure this comes out of the bookstore's margins and not the publisher's. Prices frequently have little to do with production costs, anyway.

Mike


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish there was a way to get publishers to stick to the $9.99 suggested price, but I guess the market will prevail. I haven't bought any over $9.99 (closest we've come was Christopher Plummer's autobio, a recommended sample read), and I try to support authors and publishers who offer books below the price point when I can.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

speters said:


> I wish there was a way to get publishers to stick to the $9.99 suggested price, but I guess the market will prevail. I haven't bought any over $9.99 (closest we've come was Christopher Plummer's autobio, a recommended sample read), and I try to support authors and publishers who offer books below the price point when I can.


The $9.99 isn't the publisher's price (for books on the NYT best-seller list), it's the price Amazon is selling it for. Publishers are generally sticking to the printed copy price of around $25.00.

Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I also think it's worth noting that the most expensive cost in any book are the human costs -- salaries for editors, production assistants, etc. who all work to get the book into print (whether paper print, ebook print, or audio book print). From a business point of view, it is reasonable to spread that cost across all versions of the book that are produced. So it is not realistic to day that an ebook doesn't cost anything because it doesn't require paper, shipping, and so. It does cost something.

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I also think it's worth noting that the most expensive cost in any book are the human costs -- salaries for editors, production assistants, etc. who all work to get the book into print (whether paper print, ebook print, or audio book print). From a business point of view, it is reasonable to spread that cost across all versions of the book that are produced. So it is not realistic to day that an ebook doesn't cost anything because it doesn't require paper, shipping, and so. It does cost something.
> 
> L


I so agree Lesleie... there is a lot that goes into developing a book, and the actual printing is the least of it. And it is only reasonable that those costs would be sread over all versions, especially when one considers that the eversion does take some sales away from the paper versions.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ultimately, convenience is worth the price.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> You won't stay in business long if everything you sell is a loss leader. Amazon loses money on almost every bestseller that is bought at $9.99. Once the book is no longer a best seller, another book takes its place at the artificially low price point. The same thing has happened for years and years at brick and mortar bookstores, Amazon isn't going to be any different.


Thanks, I did not know that about Amazon and the best seller thing.


----------



## pipes676 (Feb 21, 2009)

TM said:


> I so agree Lesleie... there is a lot that goes into developing a book, and the actual printing is the least of it. And it is only reasonable that those costs would be sread over all versions, especially when one considers that the eversion does take some sales away from the paper versions.


It might take some away from paper versions but not nearly as many as you think. I use my kindle to buy books cheaper that i never would have picked up in paper form. I have yet to even pay 9.99 for any book on the kindle. I'm not boycotting anything at that price or higher. There's just to many authors that offer there books cheaper that i've never heard of that i'm going to give a chance first. If theres a book I just have to have I'll go and buy the paper version.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been gone awhile and have a lot of catching up to do so I umm skipped to the end.

I try to get my books as cheap as possible. Therefor I don't buy too many books that costs over $5.00. There are exceptions, my favorite authors and bundles are a couple.

The Blood Ties Bundle,  for $13.47 was one because it is 4 books and so far they have been very good.

Authors like Kim Harrison, Jim Butcher, Vicki Pettersson and Charlaine Harris will get more out of me than lesser authors. (ones I don't know or like as well)

Of course, free books are the best deal in town.  A very good way to get introduced to new authors and their series if they have one.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> You won't stay in business long if everything you sell is a loss leader. Amazon loses money on almost every bestseller that is bought at $9.99. Once the book is no longer a best seller, another book takes its place at the artificially low price point. The same thing has happened for years and years at brick and mortar bookstores, Amazon isn't going to be any different.


If this is true than I understand the price hike. Where you did you come by this information? I had never heard this before.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

PJS said:


> If this is true than I understand the price hike. Where you did you come by this information? I had never heard this before.


It was true when I was a manager at B&N...all those (then) 40% off bestsellers ended up being a wash. Amazon is discounting them much more and still being charged the same price by the publishers.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> It was true when I was a manager at B&N...all those (then) 40% off bestsellers ended up being a wash. Amazon is discounting them much more and still being charged the same price by the publishers.


Amazon has the market cornered though as they have their little monopoly so to speak, and afford giving out additional discounts.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> The Blood Ties Bundle, for $13.47 was one because it is 4 books and so far they have been very good.


I normally don't pay over $9.99 but when you get bundles like that; I don't mind paying over $9.99!!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Amazon has the market cornered though as they have their little monopoly so to speak, and afford giving out additional discounts.


Not when the price Amazon pays a publisher is more than $9.99. Which it is for new hardcover books. Even if publishers were passing along their ebook savings (I'll be generous and say 30% but I'd bet it's less than that), (Amazon says they aren't) a $25 hardcover would still have to sell for more than $9.99 to turn a profit.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Vellum Publishing Inc said:


> Concerned with the rising prices of digital books for the Kindle, Vellum Publishing, Inc. has not raised, but, in cases where the company thought the prices were set too high, has requested that prices be lowered for their digital books. Exciting fiction is now being offered from under $7.00 and lower, and an instant video has been posted on the website that explains the company's concern about the pricing of digital books. To see the video and see our shelf of offerings go to: www.newkindlebooks.com .


Thank you!


----------

